# Offshore Marine Forties (Weather) Class model ORSV



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

I've just bid for one of two of these lovely looking wee models. However, the info is not all that good - anyone help?

They appear to be balsa hulls, single motor (Kort and rudder) and about 32" long. The scale appears 1/72-ish.

Anyone with info on them? I don't know who the makers were / are.

Jonty


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Jonty

They are balsa models and with a lot of work turn out looking quite good, Almost as good as the Forties Shore herself.
They have a very small motor so no heavy towing but with work you could make her twin screw.
PM me with what you want regarding information and I will sort you out.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Don,

Ta for that - she's currently styill with the seller and I am awaiting photos of her to decide whether it is worth it. However, I have thought about twin screws (and would use control gear and motors from Action, who did a great job on my last one and at a reasonable price too!) - but no, no towing!

A few mods, a repaint - probably a rename too - and who knows?

Cheers Don!

Jonty


----------

